

Oracle v. Google - Oracle Motion for JMOL on Patent Infringement Denied - SlipperySlope
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=2012053015590290

======
ChuckMcM
Ok, this quote:

 _"The foregoing is sufficient but it is worth adding that Oracle’s
infringement case was presented through Dr. Mitchell. A reasonable jury could
have found his many “mistakes” in his report merely to be convenient
alterations to fix truthful admissions earlier made before he realized the
import of his admissions. For this reason, a reasonable jury could have
rejected every word of his testimony."_

That's just _harsh_. If you ever get asked to be an expert witness in a case
(and I have) there is one thing that is really really important, figure out
what your opinion is, reason it all the way back to first principles, and then
write it out. Sometimes that means that you aren't the right 'expert' for the
case and that can mean forgoing a hefty pay day, but damn if it doesn't let
you sleep well at night.

